# Need advice with finish mower



## watersdale (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a TC 40 DA New Holland. I have about 6 acres that I need to mow and keep looking good. A friend and local farmer cuts hay on about four of the six acres but he only does that two times a year. The rest of the time I need to mow it and I don't want to have to buy an expensive riding mower. My walk behind Scag does a great job but it's a work out. Can anyone recommend a good PTO finish mower? The Scag does a great job because the three blades overlap each other and it cuts everything twice. Also, you don't have overlap the cuts. Is there a good PTO finish mower that you would recommend. I've got a lot of trees and some uneven ground so I don't want to get anything wider then 72". 

Thanks so much for any information you can provide.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I bought a new 60 inch cut side discharge Muratori, weighs 450 lbs for $ 1,350.00 The dealer told me to stay away from rear discharge because rear discharge won't lay the cut grass even as as a side discharge and takes less hp. He made a beliver out of me, I cut mowing time w/a a 48 cut John Deer 8 hr to 5 hr w/ a 60 cut 51 8N Ford and leaves the yard looking like a golf course. You can get the Muatori side or rear discharge and 48 to 72 inch cut. It has two belts, 3 blades, remote grease fittings and comes with the drive shaft. Before I bought this one I went looking at used finish mowers to see the weak points of mowers. The mowers I looked at all had the same issues, thin mower decks (cracks) and the brackets that the wheel s attach to were all bent that were in my price range. You can get some nice JD, New Holland , ect but the price jumps way up $ 3,000.00 - $ 4,000.00. Good Luck! Rick


----------

